# gracely log splitter



## delbert (Jun 26, 2011)

i recently purchased a 1976 gravely 812. had to replace the head gasket but now it runs great and looks almost new. im wondering if anyone makes a log splitter that works off of the 812 pto. and isnt there an attachmant for a rear pto that can be installed? if so will i still be able to use the mower? any help would be appreciated. sorry title should have read: gravely log splitter.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I have never seen a log splitter for any of the Gravely 4 wheel tractors. 

There was a log splitter made for the two wheeled Gravely tractors but they are rare and expensive as collectors want them. They were the screw type of splitter which is probably not what you want. You could drive it and other 2 wheel attachments with your 812 but you need another $400-$600 in used parts to add the front PTO drive.

The only attachment that was rear mounted and was PTO powered was a tiller. Snowblowers use the PTO but are mounted up front and those require the same $400-$600 front drive parts.

Use of either the front or back PTO requires removal of the mower deck.

The Gravely lawn vac was mounted on the rear but it was powered by the engine.


----------



## delbert (Jun 26, 2011)

i saw a video of a guy who was using a hydraulic log splitter with a gravely 812. must have been home made. a little too advanced for my mechanical skills.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

delbert said:


> i recently purchased a 1976 gravely 812. had to replace the head gasket but now it runs great and looks almost new. im wondering if anyone makes a log splitter that works off of the 812 pto. and isnt there an attachmant for a rear pto that can be installed? if so will i still be able to use the mower? any help would be appreciated. sorry title should have read: gravely log splitter.


They made a log splitter but not like most log splitters. It is a unicorn log splitter. Runs off the front PTO, You have to get the rotary attachment and the unicorn splitter and all the drive shafts then your all set.


----------

